# Problems with adding new topics/replying



## jgu1994 (Apr 10, 2010)

So when ever I try to make a new topic (like this one) or add a reply, I don't have the line that blinks and tells where you currently are on the post, if that makes sense. It's incredibly annoying and makes typing topics or replying difficult. Oddly, if I fast reply I don't have the problem or if I do the more options button in fast reply, I have the blinking line. This also makes it so that I no longer have spell check, and when I highlight something when I'm writing a topic it'll only delete things one letter at a time. For example, if i were to highlight a whole sentence and press backspace, instead of deleting the whole sentence in one move, it'll only delete one letter at a time.

Edit: I have firefox incase you didn't see the third post.

Edit2: Figured out to fix it. Apparently I was in the rich text editor as opposed to the standard, so that was causing all of my problems.


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 11, 2010)

It's called a cursor if you don't know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyway, what browser do you use? I have no problems with this (Chrome / FireFox)


----------



## jgu1994 (Apr 11, 2010)

Forgot to mention I'm on firefox, the most up to date version too. Thanks tjcool for reminding me.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 11, 2010)

Everything looks fine for me in Firefox...


----------



## Danny600kill (Apr 11, 2010)

Just tested Firefox and it was fine

Oh and Chrome is fine also as this is what I usually use, and used just now


----------



## WarazX (Apr 17, 2010)

Firefox works fine for most people.


----------



## Assassination (Apr 17, 2010)

they had a slimar thread to this one....but try safari or firefox


----------



## WarazX (Apr 17, 2010)

Or google chrome, however its not very good.


----------



## worlok375 (Jul 21, 2010)

Sorry for bumping this thread but I'm having this problem too and I really don't want to switch browsers from firefox when I want to make a post with a quote in it or use the add reply button.


----------

